# Better gaming laptop



## titanium123 (May 30, 2014)

which laptop is better HP  Pavilion n209 or HP Pavilion n201 (my main priority is gaming) my budget is 45,000 would appreciate any more suggestions


----------



## powerhoney (May 30, 2014)

titanium123 said:


> which laptop is better HP  Pavilion n209 or HP Pavilion n201 (my main priority is gaming) my budget is 45,000 would appreciate any more suggestions



Go for Z510...
But, first fill the questionnaire!!!


----------



## seamon (May 30, 2014)

Wrong Section. MODS!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2014)

Get Z510 if you can or Z500


----------



## seamon (May 31, 2014)

+1 for Z510


----------



## matrixx (Jun 1, 2014)

regret on hijacking thread but my requirement is same.

Finally, I shortlisted 3 laptops. 

1. HP n209tx
2. Lenovo Z-510s
3. Lenovo S-510p ( Considering 1TB in comparison link below)

HP Pavilion 15-n208TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) vs Lenovo Ideapad S510p(59-383309) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) vs Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387061) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Compare Computers: Fl

Which should be wise choice? Pl reply fast. Thanks.


----------



## seamon (Jun 1, 2014)

Z510 eyes closed.


----------



## matrixx (Jun 1, 2014)

HP top in mind. Can you pl rationalize Z510 to finalize against it. Thanks.
Edit:-I mean, why z510 over HP n209tx....


----------



## seamon (Jun 1, 2014)

Z510 has a better processor, ie, core i5M as opposed to core i5U in HP


----------



## matrixx (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> Z510 has a better processor, ie, core i5M as opposed to core i5U in HP



Hmmm, whats distinctive performance between i5M and i5U? any major difference?

Graphic card point view, I think both are comparable.

Also seen U-510, predecessor to Z-510. Slim, curved & nitty gritty body of U-510 but damn 3rd generation processor not wise to buy @48k. Dunno why Lenovo not continue U-510 body for Z series.?


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Hmmm, whats distinctive performance between i5M and i5U? any major difference?
> 
> Graphic card point view, I think both are comparable.
> 
> Also seen U-510, predecessor to Z-510. Slim, curved & nitty gritty body of U-510 but damn 3rd generation processor not wise to buy @48k. Dunno why Lenovo not continue U-510 body for Z series.?



U processors have half the performance of M processors.

3rd gen M processor>>>4th gen U processor.
3rd gen M/U processor is 10% weaker than 4th gen M/U processor respectively.

- - - Updated - - -

Don't even consider 3rd gen U processors. They were trash.


----------



## matrixx (Jun 2, 2014)

How can M processor can be verified on Lenovo laptop?


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

matrixx said:


> How can M processor can be verified on Lenovo laptop?



it will say core i5 XX00M

- - - Updated - - -

Where first X represents gen and 2nd X represents relative performance(among similar proccys).


----------



## matrixx (Jun 2, 2014)

ok, I check. thanks.

Does investing some bucks for I7 really worth for future point of view. Also thinking for 6gb but 1 TB hybrid HDD mentioned over there. what's it?

Actually, i am more towards white color but seems only dark chock color available..

Edit: Check price list 

only i5-4200 mentioned, not M or U anywhere.

Total 3 models :

(1) 59-387061 i5-4200 4gb ddr3 1TB 2GB Nvidia USB3
(2) 59-405838 i5-4200 6gb ddr3 Hybrid 1TB 2GB Nvidia USB3
(3) 59-398016 i7-4702MQ 8gb ddr3 Hybrid 1TB 2GB Nvidia USB3

Which model should I go? Whats hybrid?!


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

Lenovo Z510 comes only with 4200M AFAIK.
core i7 is going to be future proof.
Hybrid HDDs perform a little better than normal HDDs.


----------



## matrixx (Jun 2, 2014)

4200M is there in company leaflet.
Anything I can do for white color even top of laptop looks me very weird-Dark Choco color.

- - - Updated - - -

i7 4th Z510@59k or i5 4th Y510 @61k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

matrixx said:


> ok, I check. thanks.
> 
> Does investing some bucks for I7 really worth for future point of view. Also thinking for 6gb but 1 TB hybrid HDD mentioned over there. what's it?
> 
> ...



its M version indeed.

and the GPU is gt 740m which normally should have 2 gb DDR3 RAM (which is the case most of the times).

- - - Updated - - -

+1 to Y510p for the GPU


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> its M version indeed.
> 
> and the GPU is gt 740m which normally should have 2 gb DDR3 RAM (which is the case most of the times).
> 
> ...



budget is 45k.....


----------



## matrixx (Jun 2, 2014)

z510 not having backlit KBD?


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

It has.


----------



## matrixx (Jun 2, 2014)

budget - max 55k, no prob. Other than GPU anything + in Y510 over Z?

- - - Updated - - -

z510 i7 only having backlit KBD. i5 version dont.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys, found interesting here


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

Y510p is better in all respects.

1.Much better GPU.
2.FHD screen.
3.Superb build quality.
4.Customizable(Upgradable) laptop.

The only downside is that the Y510p below 60k has only a core i5 as opposed to core i7 in Z510. core i7 in Y510p costs a lot more(70k).

- - - Updated - - -



matrixx said:


> Guys, found interesting here



Performance will be lower than Z510.
core i5M>core i7U by a small margin.

That laptop is not available in India I think.

- - - Updated - - -



matrixx said:


> z510 i7 only having backlit KBD. i5 version dont.
> [/URL]



All Z510's have backlighting as confirmed by [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION]


----------



## matrixx (Jun 3, 2014)

nothing left now then Z-510 winner..thanks seamon..

- - - Updated - - -

better to get it offline after checking personally...

- - - Updated - - -

HP Envy 15-j110tx also promising. Any idea? Seems overpriced but i am ready to pay more bucks for HP. It has 8GB and M processor with 740 Nvidia. Awesome sleek & tiny look.


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

matrixx said:


> HP Envy 15-j110tx also promising. Any idea? Seems overpriced *but i am ready to pay more bucks for HP*. It has 8GB and M processor with 740 Nvidia. Awesome sleek & tiny look.



 
Z510 has better processor.
Y510p has better screen+build quality+Upgradability+Better GPU.
HP has weaker CPU(than Z510)+weaker GPU(than Y510p)+is overpriced.

Let's buy HP.


----------



## matrixx (Jun 3, 2014)

Same CPU -i5-4200M and GPU-2GB GT740M Nvidia graphic in HP. I checked.HP brand value and premium look impressed a lot.


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Same CPU -i5-4200M and GPU-2GB GT740M Nvidia graphic in HP. I checked.HP brand value and premium look impressed a lot.



Let's try again.


 
Z510 has better processor.(core i7 4702MQ)
Y510p has better screen+build quality+Upgradability+Better GPU(Nvidia GT 755m GDDR5)
HP has weaker CPU(core i5M)(than Z510)+weaker GPU(Nvidia GT 740M DDR3)(than Y510p)+is overpriced.

Let's buy HP.


----------



## matrixx (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 3, 2014)

matrixx said:


> budget - max 55k, no prob. Other than GPU anything + in Y510 over Z?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah confirmed i5 version has backlit KB
Checkout review on my site for images(in siggy)

If more gaming then y510P is good(My friend has the US version)


----------



## matrixx (Jun 4, 2014)

thanks seamon and tanmaymohan : going for z-510 i7


----------



## matrixx (Jun 12, 2014)

The final query before i am purchasing it today.

Is GPU same in 6 GB RAM (59-405838) & 4GB RAM (59-387061) model?

* Dolby system* are available in both varient i.e.6 GB RAM (59-405838) & 4GB RAM (59-387061) model?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 12, 2014)

matrixx said:


> The final query before i am purchasing it today.
> 
> Is GPU same in 6 GB RAM (59-405838) & 4GB RAM (59-387061) model?
> 
> * Dolby system* are available in both varient i.e.6 GB RAM (59-405838) & 4GB RAM (59-387061) model?



Yes & Yes


----------



## matrixx (Jun 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> U processors have half the performance of M processors.
> 
> 3rd gen M processor>>>4th gen U processor.
> 3rd gen M/U processor is 10% weaker than 4th gen M/U processor respectively.
> ...


 But M processor draws more power leads into big fan & more batter backup than U processor. See some notes below. Well, again confused bet M & U?!!

P1010501A lot of people have been asking the very sensible question – Why Ultrabook when you can get a 1.5KG notebook that delivers the same battery life and runs at a higher clock rate?
Update: A follow-up test, focussing on CPU power only, has now been published.
In nearly all comparison cases, the ‘lower clocked’ Ultrabook is based on an Ultra Low Voltage (ULV) 1.3-1.8Ghz Core i3, i5 or i7 CPU and is being compared to a laptop running a standard mobile equivalent of 2.2-2.5Ghz. With Intel Turbo Boost some of the clock rates can go higher but it’s not important for the comparison.

What’s the difference?

The simple answer is that the laptops using the Mobile CPU are less efficient and takes more energy to get the same thing done as on an Ultrabook. Lower efficiency means higher temperatures, shorter battery life and as a result, the need for a bigger battery pack and a bigger fan, which can get noisy.

In order to give you some real-world figures I went out and bought a Samsung NP350 with a 2.2Ghz Core i3 Mobile CPUfor about €430 (pre-tax.) The NP350 is a VERY interesting laptop for a number of reasons that I will go into in another article (I’ve chosen the the NP350 to be my companion at CES this year) but to summarise, we’re looking at a Core i3 CPU that runs from 800Mhz  – 2200Mhz (SpeedStep. No Turbo Boost,) 4GB RAM, a 600GB hard disk drive, 12.5” screen at 1366×768 and a weight of 1.4KG. In terms of specs and performance it matches theAcer Aspire S3 very closely indeed, for nearly half the price.
In fact, if you’re looking at the Acer Aspire S3, do take a close look at the NP350. It’s NOT as efficient but because it uses lighter plastics and doesn’t focus on an ultra-thin style, Samsung have managed to put a  47Wh battery inside a 1.4KG device. That’s  27% bigger than the battery on the Acer Aspire S3. Does this mean the NP350 matches Ultrabooks in every aspect? Almost.
The NP350 swaps style for battery size but there’s an important caveat; the NP350 may have shorter battery life in some scenarios because the ‘mobile’ CPU can drain battery at a shockingly high rate when under load. In extreme cases, 40% more than the Acer Aspire S3. In average use cases, it may not be such an issue but let’s take a look to see how the Samsung NP350 with the Core i3 Mobile CPU (Core i3 2330M 800-2200Mhz) compares to the Acer Aspire S3 with the Core i5 Ultra-Low Voltage (Core i5 2467M 800-2300Mhz)


----------



## seamon (Jun 12, 2014)

matrixx said:


> But M processor draws more power leads into big fan & more batter backup than U processor. See some notes below. Well, again confused bet M & U?!!
> 
> P1010501A lot of people have been asking the very sensible question – Why Ultrabook when you can get a 1.5KG notebook that delivers the same battery life and runs at a higher clock rate?
> Update: A follow-up test, focussing on CPU power only, has now been published.
> ...



If you are so concerned about battery then get a spare battery.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 13, 2014)

[MENTION=279573]matrixx[/MENTION]
Seriously trust me you will never be using laptop on battery except when either on move or there is a power cut & in my experience any laptop that has even battery backup of 2 hrs is good enough.
Also I observed that battery life tends to increase a bit on lighter OS'es like certain versions of Linux, so may give it a shot as well


----------



## matrixx (Jun 13, 2014)

Only Battery is not the concern. I'm trying to check performance of M v/s U also.  ARK | Compare Intel® Products

- - - Updated - - -

Only Battery is not the concern. I'm trying to check performance of M v/s U also.  *ark.intel.com/compare/76348,75459


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 13, 2014)

I would say those performance comparisons you are looking at are just useless. You won't notice any difference in real world unless it is a desktop. For battery, if you are a human then I don't think you should be looking at it. 

At last get what looks good or what others suggest, look at the warranty and certain offers too; they may be helpful.


----------

